# Need help losing weight!!!



## Wrkm45 (4 mo ago)

Hey, I'm 5 feet 7 inches tall and weigh 9.6 pounds. Weight loss is necessary for me. Although I have tried many times, nothing has worked. I would appreciate it if someone could give me some advice and tell me an idea that actually worked for them to lose weight like this exipure as well as how much weight they lost and how long it took them.
Thanks.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Wrkm45 said:


> I'm 5 feet 7 inches tall and weigh 9.6 pounds


If that's true, overweight is not your problem!


----------



## Pat-H (Oct 30, 2009)

I find keeping busy the best solution. weight is what you eat against the exercise you do. The less you do the more time you have to eat.
Don't buy calorific snacks. Get nuts, Fruit (but not too much as its loaded with sugar) vegetables.
Get a fitbit or smart watch and aim to do 7000 steps a day minimum and work up.
Find when you tend to snack most (evening in front of TV) and be busy then.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Worry and more worry will shed weight.

Ray.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

I believe you must mean 9 stone 7lbs. I would think that is not very overweight. Perhaps you just need to tone up? If you like inside exercise (I don't) then perhaps joining a gym would help you tone up? Other than that it is just more exercise. Find something you really enjoy though or it will not last long. If you are a dog lover then walking a dog is one of the best forms of exercise as you will do it regularly no matter the weather.


----------



## Webby1 (Mar 11, 2012)

I thought it was a post about losing weight on the motorhome.
Does seem strange that a first post on a motorhome forum is about losing personal weight loss.
Maybe that's just me. 
But anyway welcome to you.
Are you in South Africa or just chosen to use that flag for some reason.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Are you male or female? 5`7" and 9stn 6lb whatever makes you think you are overweight.? Measurements will tell.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Nuts are high calorific I am afraid, fruit is loaded with sugar, but they are also beneficial to the heart and are high fibre and slow to breakdown.

Energy in = energy out means stable weight

Energy in > energy out = weight gain

Energy in < energy out = weight loss

energy in is an exact measure of how much you eat, daily, weekly, monthly etc., this you can reduce but most people find keeping it up for more than a few months may be untenable.

A more productive way is to increase the “energy out” part of the equation - this is a direct reflection of activity and other losses. Increasing your energy output by increasing exercise is beneficial in many ways - cardiovascular, muscular, skeletal and mental health to list just a few. This would be the most effective way to lose weight and be healthier from the process.

It is possible to increase energy loss by lowering your environmental temperature - your body adjusts its internal temperature to losses or gains from your surroundings. If your surroundings are a couple of degrees Celsius lower, your body will increase energy output to adjust. That does not mean sit in effectively a freezer - other members of the family may well make their feelings clear ! But lowering a central heating thermostat by a couple of degrees will help you lose weight over time, and help the bank balance and the environment - a win, win, win scenario.

Just something’s to think about, modify eating habits, eating higher fibre, less carbohydrate and fat (both accumulate in the body as fat reserves), increase exercise levels, including perhaps “safer” forms of exercise such as swimming, walking, cycling.

But, do check with your Doctor before undertaking ANY of these, or other, suggestions.


----------



## Pat-H (Oct 30, 2009)

Nuts could be key to halting inevitable weight gain as you age


Nuts are good for you, that is not breaking news, however a new study has revealed that replacing unhealthy food with nuts could stop the inevitable weight gain as you get older.




www.justvitamins.co.uk


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Pat-H said:


> Nuts could be key to halting inevitable weight gain as you age
> 
> 
> Nuts are good for you, that is not breaking news, however a new study has revealed that replacing unhealthy food with nuts could stop the inevitable weight gain as you get older.
> ...


I accept that totally, they obviously ARE helpful if they reduce the amount you eat as many articles stress. They do contain fat, but unsaturated ones - beneficial to the heart.









7 Ways Eating Nuts Can Help You Lose Weight


In some of our previous articles, we have already discussed the many benefits that come from a diet that includes nuts and nut-based products. Besides being great for giving you strength and powering your body, a diet rich in nuts can also help you melt off the excess pounds. Here are 7 ways...




nuts-n-more.com













It's Full of Fat and Helps You Lose Weight


Nuts are chocked full of healthy nutrients. Knowing how to make them part of your diet can help you reap all kinds of health benefits.




www.webmd.com





Please accept my apologies for misleading you.


----------



## Pat-H (Oct 30, 2009)

I only knew of it because I'm on a pre diabetes programme and they raised it there. As you say eating loads of them wouldn't be great but as a snack substitute they fill a gap.


----------



## Raglits (5 mo ago)

Eat less, move more.

That's what I'm doing at the moment anyway


----------

